# Can someone suggest / develop a personal budget spreadsheet



## AmIok (20 Jan 2008)

Hi All

I've been looking around the Internet for a personal budget spreadsheet to help me plan.  I've been using my own one now for a while but it's not very good or efficient.  

Does anyone have a template they can suggest or provide one that they have already developed?

I've looked around AAM and can't see anything suitable.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

There are several links in the _Banking/Budgeting/Borrowing _forum key posts. www.mabs.ie and www.itsyourmoney.ie also have their own.


----------



## AmIok (20 Jan 2008)

The MABS one is not very good for what I want.  It's a PDF for a start, so it's more suited for hardcopy work.  I am looking for a reasonably sophisticated spreadsheet template.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

The thread was not moved.

There are links to _Excel _ones in the _Banking/Budgeting/Debt _key posts if I recall correctly. Or maybe in this forum's key posts.


----------



## messyleo (20 Jan 2008)

I quite like pear budget (google it!)


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2008)

I presume that there are free equivalents available? Try .


----------



## messyleo (20 Jan 2008)

oops it used to be free up until a few weeks ago  i just presumed it still would be, but they have just introduced charging.


----------

